# Anyone WTT For Baby Number 3?



## bellablue

:baby: Hi everyone! Any one out there WTT for baby number 3?:baby:

My name is Erica I am 30 years old and WTT for baby number 3!

I have two beautiful daughter's ages 3 years old and 14 months old.

We are waiting to try for our third we are thinking around spring 2015!

If you are how old are are your two? and what are the age gaps my two are 2.4 years apart!

Be nice to talk to other moms waiting an who already have there hands full 

:wacko::baby::baby::coffee::shrug:


----------



## bellablue

I am from RI!!! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi there and welcome (back?) to WTT! :wave: :flower:

I'm actually WTT for #2 but my DS and your younger DD are close in age, he's 13 months old. At the smallest we'll have at least a 2 and a half year age gap between him and our next.
When are you TTC #3? Right now DF and I are thinking September 2015.


----------



## bellablue

Awesome!!! Ty! That is cool! Love this age! I see your still breastfeeding to I am also!!!! Where are you from if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## stellababy

hi i am in the same boat- got two kids 2.2 years apart. i would love another one but i am waiting at least until next fall. 

i dont think i will actually try because i can start to obsess with the whole thing but we will probably stop preventing it and see what happens

nice to meet you!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's great that you're still breastfeeding! Honestly I'm not sure when I'll wean, but I'd like to stop breastfeeding before we start trying, so I'll possibly wean starting in June. I'm from the Midwestern state of Missouri, US. You said that you're from Rhode Island right?


----------



## callmedan

im wtt #1 but wanted to say hi!
i really want to have a big family too, are you planning to have anymore or stick at 3?
also im planning a 2 year gap, do you find it works well?
:flower:


----------



## Missy08

Hello! :flower:

I may be WTT for #3...honestly I can't decide for sure! We have 2 girls now (5 years and 15 months). I'd really like to try again and maybe get a boy but my goal is to figure out how I can be a stay at home mom first. For us, childcare costs for 3 would make it too hard. Otherwise, we'd have to wait a little longer, until our oldest gets a little older. 

Wish we could start TTC now, though! :haha:

(From Kansas!)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi! :wave:. I'm El, 28 and wtt for number 3. My children are 3 (DS) and 18 months (DD), we have a 21 month age gap. We will hopefully (once I've managed to convince DH :haha:) start trying Summer 2015, aiming for a 3 year age gap between my DD and number 3.


----------



## LockandKey

hello all, I am also WTT for baby #3, will be our last

I have a 3 year old DD and a 13 month old DS, they are 2.4 years apart and definitely a handful. We will be trying in March 2016, so that will put a 3.4 year age gap between my son and our last, and DD will be in public school by then, so it will take a bit of stress off me during the day


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi there :wave:! I'm also WTT #3. I have 2 boys age 5 and a half and almost 3. We are waiting until Sept 2015.


----------



## SarahP13

Hi! I'm WTT #3. 

I have two girls, aged 3 and a half and 22months, there's a 21 month age gap. I'm also hoping to try in spring 2015. We'd like a 3 year gap so DD1 is settled in school and DD2 has started nursery. 

To be honest I'm ridiculously broody now! It only took two weeks to fall with DD2 so I daren't NTNP though!!


----------



## AshleyKeil

Meeeee! I have a 4 year old and 14 month old and I suddenly can't shake the idea of a baby! My husband is getting out of the military next year and I'm not sure what we should do! I've always wanted 3, he says he is happy either way. How do you know?! Well I suppose I only find myself on this forum when I'm wanting to get preggers lol. I using stop using this site right after baby is born. Maybe that's a sign?


----------



## Ganton

Hi, I'm 30 years old and have 2 boys aged 2yrs 4mths and 7 months. The gap is just over 20 months. We'd like another similar age gap so will start trying in Spring 2015 (or maybe bring it forward to the new year if we're feeling daring). I'm still breastfeeding DS2 though and will probably have to stop to get my cycles back as I did with DS1. 

I'm from north-west UK btw.


----------



## violet_joy

Hey ladies, 3rd time for me after crimbo, my eldest is 4, youngest is 1 tomorow! Xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi! I go back and forth about wanting a third child like five times a day, so I figure it's inevitable. :haha: DD is 3, will be 4 in February, DS is 10 months and already walking! They're not quite 3 years apart.
I'm hoping to start ttc spring 2015, if I don't change my mind. 

Also, I'm from West Virginia, US, and I'm 29.


----------



## LockandKey

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi! I go back and forth about wanting a third child like five times a day, so I figure it's inevitable. :haha: DD is 3, will be 4 in February, DS is 10 months and already walking! They're not quite 3 years apart.
> I'm hoping to start ttc spring 2015, if I don't change my mind.
> 
> Also, I'm from West Virginia, US, and I'm 29.

I'm also from West Virginia! Which area do you live if you don't mind discussing


----------



## mouse_chicky

I don't mind at all. I'm from White Sulphur Springs in Greenbrier County. You?


----------



## LockandKey

Oh, I'm in Harpers Ferry, Jefferson County in the tri state area of West Virginia, Maryland, and Virginia


----------



## teacup22

Hi! 
We are WTT #3 also :) 
My DS an DD are nearly 3 years apart (a couple of weeks less) and wed like to go for the same gap again.
I think we will try late 2016... That seems ages away! Haha


----------



## Tink1o5

I guess im officially apart of the WTT. Me and my DH were going to start TTC now, but decided because i had a PPH with my 2nd child that me being overweight would only put me at higher risk of another PPH. So im going to try and lose some weight and we are hoping to TTC #3 starting February 2015. :happydance: 

I have 2 boys ( 4.5 and 2.5) they are 23 months apart. :) Also before i forget im 24 (will be 25 in December :) )


----------



## SugarBeth

I am! I'm 26 years old and Dh and I have one daughter who's 3 1/2 and a son who's 10 months old. We're waiting until spring or summer next year for #3.

We have our names picked out and the baby theme already chosen!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:howdy: 

So has everyone always known they would want 3 kids or did it happen gradually? For me, I only wanted 1, then 2 weeks after dd, I thought, maybe one more. Now I just know my family will be complete after number 3.


----------



## Missy08

mouse_chicky said:


> :howdy:
> 
> So has everyone always known they would want 3 kids or did it happen gradually? For me, I only wanted 1, then 2 weeks after dd, I thought, maybe one more. Now I just know my family will be complete after number 3.

My decision was gradual too...I always just assumed we would have 2 (I have one sibling) but now that Dd2 is almost 15 months, I'm thinking I want one more and hopefully get our boy. I'm not really sure where the desire to have another one is coming from, other than I just don't feel done yet...The thought of having 3 also scares me and has been a harder decision to come to.


----------



## Ganton

I've always liked the idea of 3 but thought there was a very strong chance that we'd stick at 2. I'm very lucky to have my 2 gorgeous boys, but feel like if really regret not at least trying for a third. I'm sure we'll be done at 3.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I've always wanted 3,or a few more, but 3 has been my ideal minimum since I was a little girl. Since having children my ideal number has gone to 4 but that isn't a possibility without trading my DH for a 4th baby :winkwink:.


----------



## SugarBeth

My husband and I always wanted a big family. We're shooting for 4-6 kids!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Ladies - we are WTT for #3. We were PG with our third last month but at a little over 10 weeks there was no heartbeat :( Devastating. I had a D&C and am now waiting on AF to arrive so we could hopefully start TTC again. 

I never thought we wanted 3 until I had our second and realized I wasn't done yet. Whenever I would look at my 2 kiddos, I always saw another one in the picture. That's when I realized I wanted more. DH says he would love another, but is also fine with the 2 we have. We shall see....hoping if I fall PG that it will be a sticky bean until 40 weeks!

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## SugarBeth

So sorry to hear that, KT. I've been there. I miscarried our second pregnancy in January of last year at 13 weeks. It took a few months before DH and I stopped being consumed in our grief. We accidentally got pregnant with our son right afterwards though and he's been a wonderful healer!


----------



## KTJ006

SugarBeth said:


> So sorry to hear that, KT. I've been there. I miscarried our second pregnancy in January of last year at 13 weeks. It took a few months before DH and I stopped being consumed in our grief. We accidentally got pregnant with our son right afterwards though and he's been a wonderful healer!

Hugs to you Sugar! It is definitely not an easy thing to go through. Glad to know your LO helped get you through things! I am hoping we can fall pregnant and have it be a healthy one before my "would be" due date in May. We shall see...


----------



## violet_joy

What brave ladies you both must be &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mouse_chicky

Anyone up for a little game?

Another wtt group I was in when wtt for #1 way back did this all the time to pass the months waiting . . .
I'll say a name, and the next person says a baby name starting with the last letter of the name I picked. Like if I said Jacob, someone would have to give a name starting with b.


So . . .

Breanna


----------



## KTJ006

mouse_chicky said:


> Anyone up for a little game?
> 
> Another wtt group I was in when wtt for #1 way back did this all the time to pass the months waiting . . .
> I'll say a name, and the next person says a baby name starting with the last letter of the name I picked. Like if I said Jacob, someone would have to give a name starting with b.
> 
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Breanna

Amy


----------



## Missy08

KTJ006 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a little game?
> 
> Another wtt group I was in when wtt for #1 way back did this all the time to pass the months waiting . . .
> I'll say a name, and the next person says a baby name starting with the last letter of the name I picked. Like if I said Jacob, someone would have to give a name starting with b.
> 
> 
> So . . .
> 
> Breanna
> 
> AmyClick to expand...


Yolanda


----------



## mouse_chicky

Amber


----------



## Missy08

Rachel


----------



## mouse_chicky

Levi


----------



## Missy08

Irene


----------



## luvmyfam

Elena


----------



## babydoodle

I'm wtt number 3. Have a7 yr old and a 1 year old. .. but itching for another cause I'm almost 35 just stopped taking the pill I was only on it a couple months it made me very PMS -y feeling all month long couldn't stand it. But now that I'm off it. .. just can't help wondering about number 3!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi, may I join you? 

I am 26, and I am wtt for number 3.

We have a 3 year old girl and a 2 year old boy. 

We were ttc for a year for number 3 but I suffered 2 miscarriages and then my oh got deployed. 

He returns in January so we are looking to ttc again spring/summer 2015. 

Xxx


----------



## Missy08

Welcome Sailorsgirl :flower: 

Sorry to hear about your loss!


Welcome babydoodle! Any idea on when you plan to start TTC #3?


----------



## Pukite

Can I join this group? I have 2 boys, 4 and 2 and a half years old, and today I got the "green light" for TTC from my gyn. I've had 2 C-Sections so they said I should have at least 5 year gap between Nr.2 and Nr.3 but my doc said that everything inside looks ok, the scar is there, is visible, but that's ok and we don't have to wait 2 more years. :) So.. yeah.. that's exciting. Scary as hell, too, because I just can't immagine my life with 3 kids and JUST gave away all those tiny clothes they used to wear.. Guess that's ok because I really want to be able to buy PINK clothes this time. :)
So, yeah, that's me. Oh, I'm 29 (will be 30 in 2 months) and I live in Northern Europe.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new members!


----------



## SugarBeth

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi, may I join you?
> 
> I am 26, and I am wtt for number 3.
> 
> We have a 3 year old girl and a 2 year old boy.
> 
> We were ttc for a year for number 3 but I suffered 2 miscarriages and then my oh got deployed.
> 
> He returns in January so we are looking to ttc again spring/summer 2015.
> 
> Xxx

We have quite a few things in common! I'm 26, I also have a 3 year old girl, I have a little boy who's turning 1 just two days after Christmas. I suffered a miscarriage at 13 weeks in-between them. We're looking to start TTC late spring/summer 2015 as well.


----------



## babydoodle

I just stopped taking my birth control in October and awaiting a period. I was actually on it for only 2 months so I'm not sure when my cycles will come again. Does anyone know how long that usually takes? ? I wad on a very basic pill i think it was called gildess. And only for a short time. .I guess I thought it would be regular right away.


----------



## mouse_chicky

babydoodle, if you were fairly regular before you went on the pill, it probably won't take too long for it to sort itself out. May take a little time for your body to be like, "Oh, I'm on my own now." Hope it's soon for you!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah thanks so much for the warm welcome ladies. Xx


----------



## Pukite

Well, it seems that I will have to wait a bit longer.. My doctor called me the other day saying they have found CIN 2 cells in my pap test.. So let's just say I am freaking out right now.. I do still want another baby but that will have to wait until I am completely healthy. So..yeah. :(


----------



## babydoodle

Well AF showed up today. .. ill keep everyone posted I have to wait and see what happens with my cycles


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! My plans have changed, as we have decided to go ahead and ttc. Good luck to everyone in 2015!


----------



## babydustcass

congrats mouse chicky! Best of luck with everything :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi I'm wtt #3, I have a 9 year old girl and a 3 month old girl. We had a big age gap with them that wasn't originally planned so we would like a smaller gap between our 2nd and 3rd. We plan to start TTC Jan 2016.


----------



## SugarBeth

mouse_chicky said:


> I hope everyone had a great Christmas! My plans have changed, as we have decided to go ahead and ttc. Good luck to everyone in 2015!

Good luck!!


----------

